# Cell Phone Pics!



## SoVerySoft (May 15, 2007)

Here's a thread to post your crappy (but fun) cell phone pics. (The good news is - no need to resize any of these pics!)

View attachment 4-15-07 bedside reading.jpg​
Here's a fave of mine - this was taken just before bed, when I was about to read the trade paperback of Derrick's comic "Scarred World". I took a pic to send him to prove I was really gonna read it!

OK, who else has cell phone pics to share?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 15, 2007)

Not yet, but give me about a month when I get the new phone... and I'll be clickin' like a mad woman. 
Good thread idea!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 15, 2007)

My phone can't take pictures *cries*


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 15, 2007)

When I got mine, I didn't want a camera in it. But I was in a hurry and bought it anyhow.

Now I use it constantly. Camera phones are great connectors when you're far away from your friends (and....)


----------



## Zandoz (May 15, 2007)

Here ya go....... 

View attachment Cell.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 15, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Here ya go.......



Wisenheimer!


----------



## Emma (May 15, 2007)

I think 90% of phones here have had cameras on them for about 2 years. I have bazillions of pictures on mine but I've lost the wire.


----------



## BeaBea (May 15, 2007)

My phone does all kinds of stuff I dont bother to use (translation: I'm too stupid and/or lazy to bother to learn how :doh: )

I have just worked out that I could take a picure of myself and then email it to my pc and my silly head is just in a technology induced whirl - its like witchcraft!

Anyway, this is me, with no make-up 

Tracey xx


----------



## Emma (May 15, 2007)

this is from my phone, crap quality coz I used the flash too close to my face


----------



## heatherpotter (May 15, 2007)

taken with my SidekickIII


----------



## Canadian (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BBWModel (May 15, 2007)

Canadian said:


>



Why do all the CUTE boys live soooooo far away from me?!?!?! Oy, what a hottie!

:wubu:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 15, 2007)

These pics are bout 7-5 months old and in the US....I haven't worked out how to extract my pics from my UK phone, lol.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 15, 2007)

Heeeheee. I have so many cell phone pics. My new phone is a lot better, though, than some of the real blurry ones I used to have.

Since BBSSBBW started with a cellphone bathroom pic, I'll repost mine:






And a new one. I don't know why it occured to me to take a picture of myself lying on my bed watching a movie, but I did. And this is slightly scary result. (Bonus points if you can figure out what my T-shirt says or is about).


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 15, 2007)

AFG...if you are ever in the UK and want a platonic ssbbw date....PICK ME!!  (platonic only cos hubby would object...I'm gonna get it as is for hitting on you, lol)


And I have LOADS of bathroom pics....all taken at various places of employment, lol. I have to do SOMETHING to get out of a little bit of work, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 15, 2007)

Some of my other bathroom pics, lol I have lots of them...just chillin taking, pics...I have NO SHAME, lol

God I miss my lip piercings!!!!! Growing up is sooooo SAD!!!


----------



## Emma (May 15, 2007)

Me asleep in the bath






Me being my usual sexy self  Too drunk to take pictures


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 15, 2007)

Um....are you in need of a bed? lol...why are you sleepin in the tub??


----------



## Emma (May 15, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Um....are you in need of a bed? lol...why are you sleepin in the tub??



Nik was trying to pick on me (in a silly way) and I was tired and hungover/still drunk from the night before. So I fucked off into the bathroom till he came and annoyed me there.


----------



## alienlanes (May 15, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Heeeheee. I have so many cell phone pics. My new phone is a lot better, though, than some of the real blurry ones I used to have.





BigBellySSBBW said:


> Some of my other bathroom pics, lol I have lots of them...just chillin taking, pics...I have NO SHAME, lol
> 
> God I miss my lip piercings!!!!! Growing up is sooooo SAD!!!



All respect due to your husband, BB, but I think you two should hook up on the down low and have a kid. It'd have the cutest blue eyes ever .


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 15, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Nik was trying to pick on me (in a silly way) and I was tired and hungover/still drunk from the night before. So I fucked off into the bathroom till he came and annoyed me there.



LOL! Isn't love GREAT?? lmao


And to get back onto the theme of things....my old red hair....I miss that too!!


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 15, 2007)

I have a pic or two I'd like to put here, but I'm trying to figure out how to get it from my cell to here.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 15, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I have a pic or two I'd like to put here, but I'm trying to figure out how to get it from my cell to here.



I just emailed (via text message, nothign fancy) to my photobucket account. I went into my account options and in there there's a long address that you send the photo to, and its immediately uploaded to Photobucket.

So, that was just the price of one text message.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2007)

Me at work (as posted in another thread)
View attachment 19874

View attachment 19875


The Toby! 
View attachment 19873


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 15, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just emailed (via text message, nothign fancy) to my photobucket account. I went into my account options and in there there's a long address that you send the photo to, and its immediately uploaded to Photobucket.
> 
> So, that was just the price of one text message.


Okay. Let me try that. THANKS!


----------



## BeaBea (May 15, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Me at work


 
Hi Joy, 

ok, Toby is completely adorable, that goes without saying. 

But in the middle pic you look gorgeous and serious - but the bit that gets me is the tiny, tiny glimpse of lace at your decollete. Its perfectly modest and respectable but at the same time it just subtly whispers 'Dont you wish?' Impossible to pose something like that - love it  

Tracey xx


----------



## SoCoCare (May 15, 2007)

New hair leads to new camera phone pics to text. (Or, in this case, post.) Thought I'd share. 




(Ok, I have no idea how to size pictures. Sorry its so small!) 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## HugKiss (May 15, 2007)

Taken 5 minutes ago, here at work. 

View attachment cellpic.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (May 16, 2007)

I have got the phone that takes pictures but doesn't have a zoomy lens or anything sophisticated. But I still don't know how to move the picture from the phone to the computer.


----------



## HugKiss (May 16, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> I have got the phone that takes pictures but doesn't have a zoomy lens or anything sophisticated. But I still don't know how to move the picture from the phone to the computer.




You have to email it to yourself. Go into your address book and add yourself with an email address. Once you do that the next thing is to snap a pic and go to send, choose your id from the address book and use the email instead of the phone number. It will send it to your computer. 

Hope this helps!

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 16, 2007)

Thanks I will have to try it


----------



## HugKiss (May 16, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Thanks I will have to try it




Can't wait to see the outcome!

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2007)

Me again. You know where.

View attachment 4-22-07 bafroom.jpg​


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2007)

There are some awesome pics in here, thought I suppose I'm partial to Randi cuddling with my goofy comic. lol

Ya' know, and BigBellySSBBW showing off the aforementioned belly in the bathroom mirror. 

ANYWHO, I do so love taking cruddy Camera Phone pics. Partly because I LOVE how the camera flairs out lighting like in the 3rd pic down, taken by aiming the camera up at the celining of the elevator at my office (_With my big, fuzzy nggin in the way._). And, of course, the camera didn't make the 3-D pic 3-D... but the original pic WAS from my phone, though. 

View attachment 3-Dme.jpg


View attachment BathroomGlow.jpg


View attachment CeilingLights.jpg


View attachment Hatincar.jpg


View attachment HeadShot.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 19, 2007)

Great pics everyone! The bathroom ones are so cute and funny. (Glad I'm not the only one!) I took this one while driving. Not recommended. Maybe I'll post the second photo in the GOOFY pics thread of me nearly rear-ending someone right before I snapped this one. ugh! I wanted to see what I looked like while driving. :huh:


----------



## SummerG (May 19, 2007)

Here's a cell phone pic i took for a dear friend so he could see me with the giraffe he sent me for my birthday.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

SummerG said:


> Here's a cell phone pic i took for a dear friend so he could see me with the giraffe he sent me for my birthday.



OMG SOOOOO CUTE!! The giraffe is too


----------



## missaf (May 19, 2007)

Wow, I don't like many pictures of myself, but I like this one.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

missaf said:


> Wow, I don't like many pictures of myself, but I like this one.



SO PRETTY!! That's a great great pic, missaf!


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2007)

Agreed. A VERY cute, fun image.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 20, 2007)

of the dorky camera phone pics

Exhibit A: At the Jersey Saint Patty's Day Party
View attachment 20132


Exhibit B: Fun with a hair dryer
View attachment 20134


Exhibit C: I don't even know...
View attachment 20135


Exhibit D: One of my kids in my preschool class made this lovely play dough man...Just had to document it with a pic.
View attachment 20133


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2007)

Okay, "Fun with a Hairdryer" is AWESOME! That's such an adorable, fun pic!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 20, 2007)

Fish said:


> Okay, "Fun with a Hairdryer" is AWESOME! That's such an adorable, fun pic!



Thank you! Thank you kindly! :happy:


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 20, 2007)

Missaf, I agree with SVS. That is a great pic  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

The best part about the bathroom pic is the random girl in the background who has no idea that her ass is getting posted all over the internet. I'm sure she'd freak out! Which just makes it that much better.:batting: 

As for the shirt.....I just can't make out any detail. This is going to bother me for a long, long time......I can feel it....



activistfatgirl said:


> Heeeheee. I have so many cell phone pics. My new phone is a lot better, though, than some of the real blurry ones I used to have.
> 
> Since BBSSBBW started with a cellphone bathroom pic, I'll repost mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 20, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> of the dorky camera phone pics
> 
> Exhibit A: At the Jersey Saint Patty's Day Party
> View attachment 20132
> ...



Nancy those are all such cute pics! I agree with Fish - the hair dryer pic is adorable! 

And I am wondering about that child in preschool. Should we be worried? lol


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I guess that I will get into the act as well. Here are some hot of the pressers.....me, me from above, and what I'm doing right now. Oh, and most importantly, nap time. 

View attachment head on.jpg


View attachment from above.jpg


View attachment what im doing.jpg


View attachment nap time.jpg


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

Followed by these hearwarming shots:
My work BFF, caught by surprise;
My cousin's dog, Lincoln;
What happens when you plug in your cell phone charger at work and run over it with your chair because the outlet is in a TERRIBLE place (see where it caught fire in the bottom corner...and you don't get to hear the pop of the circut tripping), and;
two items from my bulletin board (my dilbert calendar and the gift card for the Playboy subscription that my ex fiance gave me out of the blue for Christmas last year.....which was kinda weird.....) 

View attachment work bff.jpg


View attachment lincoln.jpg


View attachment cell phone charger.jpg


View attachment dilbert.jpg


View attachment playboy.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Nancy those are all such cute pics! I agree with Fish - the hair dryer pic is adorable!
> 
> And I am wondering about that child in preschool. Should we be worried? lol




Nah, her mom helped her make the playdough man. She just added his "belly button". Mom and I had a good chuckle.


----------



## Isa (May 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Followed by these hearwarming shots:
> My work BFF, caught by surprise;
> My cousin's dog, Lincoln;
> What happens when you plug in your cell phone charger at work and run over it with your chair because the outlet is in a TERRIBLE place (see where it caught fire in the bottom corner...and you don't get to hear the pop of the circut tripping), and;
> two items from my bulletin board (my dilbert calendar and the gift card for the Playboy subscription that my ex fiance gave me out of the blue for Christmas last year.....which was kinda weird.....)



Nice pics, Lincoln is just adorable!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, Isa. Yeah, Lincoln was most upset that I stopped scratching him behind the ears to take that photo, but he got over it when I started up again....



Isa said:


> Nice pics, Lincoln is just adorable!


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2007)

Man, I hate having to work through the weekend... Thank GOD for the internet.  

View attachment working_Sm.jpg


----------



## mango (May 21, 2007)

*Cool pics everyone!!  *




Fish said:


> And, of course, the camera didn't make the 3-D pic 3-D... but the original pic WAS from my phone, though.



*That's a great effect Fish.
How do you do it?

I was trying to replicate a 3d effect last week in photoshop but wasn't too successful.

*


----------



## love dubh (May 21, 2007)

*The Rules of the Internet:*
_37: There are NO girls on the Internet._


----------



## Waxwing (May 21, 2007)

AFG, when is our wedding? I have a lousy memory. I remember only our love.

Dubh, that is just a gorgeous pic of you. Absolutely beautiful.

Bob, the goatee is bitchin.

Also, I want to hug SVS.

And everyone is damned lovely in here. More please!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> ...Also, I want to hug SVS...



Now I really wish I could hit Heavenly Bodies for Memorial Day!


----------



## Mishty (May 22, 2007)

Great thread! 

View attachment missykiss.jpg


View attachment 1160842878_l.jpg


----------



## ebonyprincess (May 22, 2007)

OOO my turn my turn lol, the camera on my phone sucks ass, cant wait to upgrade my phone 

View attachment Picture 226.jpg


View attachment 27-02-06.jpg


View attachment Image011.jpg


----------



## love dubh (May 22, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> OOO my turn my turn lol, the camera on my phone sucks ass, cant wait to upgrade my phone



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiii. Do you come here offen?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 22, 2007)

I want answers......I want the TRUTH!!!!

I must have t-shirt knowledge!!!!!



activistfatgirl said:


> And a new one. I don't know why it occured to me to take a picture of myself lying on my bed watching a movie, but I did. And this is slightly scary result. (Bonus points if you can figure out what my T-shirt says or is about).


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2007)

mango said:


> *That's a great effect Fish.
> How do you do it?
> 
> I was trying to replicate a 3d effect last week in photoshop but wasn't too successful.
> ...



It's a long and overtly complicated process and you'd likely get better advice just googling for it. Seriously... that's how I figured it out.

And Missblueyedeath, that big close up pucker pic is beyond cute! I love it.

I don't have MUCH new to show myself... just a headshot of a rare sight... Me, but happy. 

View attachment BizarrelyHappyMe.jpg


----------



## SummerG (Sep 20, 2008)

I am raising this thread from the dead! LOL... My mom snapped a pic of me and my dog "cat napping" in the office with her cell phone.


----------



## Filly (Sep 20, 2008)

Fantastic Pics people! I should really take more pics of myself so I can show people.


----------

